# Arts and Crafts Easel Mission Style Easel ... Design discussion



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Saw this easel on ebay. Watched it end at over $1,450. Figured it was cool design. I'm putting it on my reverse-engineer design and build to-do list.

Thought I would share the photos and even challenge someone else to make one too.

Auction described it as a LIMBERT design. It must be very rare, because I'm never seen or heard of anything like it.

The wingnuts to hold the shelves in place is a unique idea.

On this piece, the wood appears to be rift sawn red oak. I think it would look even better inqte sawn white oak or some other exotic wood,... elm, walnut, curly maple, mahogany or sapele.

information
5-23-8
piece is an Oskar Onken "Shop of the Crafters" (Cincinnati, OH) etagere. It dates from the early 1900's,


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

best place to buy cool wing nuts

link to mcmaster


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Great project, Dan. I grew up near McMaster-Carr. Used to buy stuff there almost everyday at work.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Dan:

A great looking easle. It should be easy to make I'm going to make this a favorite.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Looks like a nice project, Dan. I wouldn't mind getting $1600 off Ebay for something like this!!!


----------



## dlcarver (Mar 9, 2008)

nice post Dan !
Dave


----------



## Pathpounder (Sep 28, 2007)

I sure put this one in my A&C files. Great post.


----------



## Argyllshire (Sep 13, 2007)

I like this too.Thanks for posting Dan.


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

Nice post, Dan. This is a "different" piece. Some of the Limbert pieces are. Limbert is one of the less known craftsman from the Arts & Crafts era. The Stickley brothers seem to get all of the attention. I have a Limbert catalog, but this piece isn't in it. I'll have to favorite it. Thanks.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

I hope to generate dimensioned design … maybe even a sketch-up model for this one soon. will post a comment upon completion


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Neat project Dan.

Nicely detailed photos.

Lee


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Started this project in wood last weekend. Memphis Elm. Saved 3 flat sawn planks from a old-old cabinet project.

Making two of them.

Design is nearly the same. 
Mine ill be the same basic shapes, ... 1/3 smalller in width, but the same overall height of 60 inches…..... The back on the original scaled out as 12 inches. Mine will be 8 inches wide.

Found some really cool wingnuts on mcmaster.com. Cast iron. Three inches wide and 1/4-20 threads. Big torque.



















​
Autocad 14 design format.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

If anyone wants to give this a shot here is a referance drawing. Basically use it to fit lumber you have on hand and adjust dimensions accordingly. I'm making a pair of prototypes about 60 inches tall in elm. ... four shelfs for one and two for the other. When I get the process nailed down. I hope to make a set from quartersawn white or maybe even shellac'ed FIR. Pine with white paint would look cool too. In addition to an art easel, it could be a cool plant stand.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

this project is harder then it looks. processing bugs to work out. elm,.. a little tricky …. guess the surgery really did have an effect on me >grin<

cut
sanded to 320 
anyline dye, oil stain ,,,, waiting to dry and then shellac

I keep telling myself these are only prototypes, If I can get interest in these, I'll try a run of ten.























































​


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

This is my version… a pair

after oil stained dried

couple coats armorseal and then dry overnight

sand face surfaces to 1000 grit

4 french polish coats of seedlac shellac

walnut citrus paste wax













































































































​


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

forgot to mention the elm display cabinet in the background. I made it about 7 years ago. It has a big plate glass mirror in the back. Salvaged from an old drug store in Memphis. The elm in this project came from same tree.


----------



## Chardt (Jul 16, 2008)

That is really cool! I wish I had art that would benefit by that type of display. Somehow I think 'Star Wars' Action figures would detract from the asthetic of the wood….unless it was a cool action scene. Then it would just simply ROCK.


----------



## Bigbuck (May 15, 2008)

Very nice Dan, thanks for posting the final product. Now you just need to make some of your clay tiles of maybe some sort of clay vessal to display on there.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback and ideas. I have an action hero collection I'd like to display on these myself.

Here are some more photos. Trying different lighting and whatnot













































































































​


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

made the aluminum ball inside of cube about 20 years ago. It is made from one piece of metal. used a large end mill with a spherical concave end. I worked at a aerospace factory back then.

the wooden handled pieces are wenge and knife blanks bought on ebay. the ball peened knife I made in the 7th grade shop class in Ames Iowa.

The black and white clay cup I made in the 9th grade in Boone Iowa




























​


----------

